# Eleaf LEMO 2



## Dubz (18/3/15)

Any vendors have their sights on these RTAs yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/15)

They are not available anywhere in the world yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (18/3/15)

I got my money on they are available


----------



## Dubz (18/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> They are not available anywhere in the world yet.


I was hoping that my post would get the vendors inspired to look into getting these . And maybe do a pre-order or something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Phil (18/3/15)

Hahah some one wants the lemo 2 badly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Phil (18/3/15)

Have u given the goblin a try my adv for a while now if I'm to lazy to drip


----------



## Dubz (18/3/15)

dr phil said:


> Have u given the goblin a try my adv for a while now if I'm to lazy to drip


The Goblin is in my daily rotation. I love it, such an awesome and satisfying vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (24/3/15)

Keeping monies aside for this.


----------



## free3dom (24/3/15)

Lemo 2 starts shipping on the 1st of April 

I just hope that's not a lame April Fools joke

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/3/15)

free3dom said:


> Lemo 2 starts shipping on the 1st of April
> 
> I just hope that's not a lame April Fools joke


Exciting stuff  will definitely pick one up. Hope they come in black!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waheed (24/3/15)

Love my current lemo & definitely want to get the new one too.


----------



## free3dom (24/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Exciting stuff  will definitely pick one up. Hope they come in black!



...or Pink!


----------

